# Muzzleloader



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Want to buy muzzleloader. Want to know what to buy and what not to buy. Also is it legal to have a scope on a muszzloader for ND? Probably will spend $300-$400 on just the rifle.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Check out all the Omega rifles. Cabelas has a great selection in their catolog. Also, you can have a scope on a muzzleloader but it can only be a i believe it is called a 1x or a 0x meaning all it is is crosshairs with no magnification


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Andy,

I would recommend a T/C Omega. I have one and love it. Get the .50 cal. It depends on what the distance you are shooting but I would recommend using the powerbelt bullets and triple 7 pellets. I am shooting good groups at 100 yards with open sights and am confident with shooting out to 150 yards.

I live in MN and it is illegal to use a scope. Just check with the regs.

But if you use a scope. Practice with your gun and use sabots. You could be shooting long distances.

Good luck.

Chuck


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

USSapper is right, all you can put on there is a 1x. 
:beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I, personally, would go for a Knight. My first gun was a .50 cal. Knight DISC and the thing is amazing! I have never shot at a deer and not have it DRT. I took one last season at 120 yards, right thru the heart with open sights. They're very accurate guns and are very reasonably priced.


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

I have used a CVA Apollo ever since they came out, and it has been a great gun, and very accurate, especially with the Hornaday XTP 300 grain bullets. That being said, if I were buying a new one, I would get one of the new break open types based on the NEF Huntsman, or the Omega type drop breech as mentioned, just because they're so much more weather proof. No matter what you get, I still reccomend the XTP if your gun will shoot it half decent, because it is a brutal performer.


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Careful of the laminated Omegas, or...... no checkering means a slick stock with gloves and mittens. Thumbhole laminate helps some.

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Thompson OMEGA*

I bought one from Cabelas last year. My first muzzleloader. Although I have shot my friends.

Excellent rifle. Very happy.

I am not a big fan of muzzleloaders that take DISCS or need to be BROKEN OPEN to operate.

The OMEGA is accurate, easy to shoot, and easy to clean.

How can you not like that.

:sniper:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I will be purchasing an Omega with a thumbole stock before next season. I do think they are the way to go, unless you plan on switching the barrels out. Then I would go with the Pro Hunter. But who doesn't have a shotgun and a rifle? I just don't understand why the Pro Hunter is so popular. Can anybody explain? :huh:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Will be doing the same thing Fisk depending on the results. That omega with the thumbhole stock is great....having that thumbhole stock makes it feel rock solid when you raise the gun


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

Get a CVA!!!!

Try the Kodiak pivot block action or the Optima break action
I have the Wolf which is an optima with a lighter 24" barrel.
Plus...I don't think any are more than $300 :2cents:


----------

